# Website for printing fretboard diagrams (for scales, etc)



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have found this site to be very helpful for printing fretboard diagrams of scales, etc: (for guitar and bass)

http://www.studybass.com/tools/chord-scale-note-printer/

Cheers

Dave


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Dave, this looks like a really good site.

Brian


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Thats a great site - I love how versatile it is. I was using it at work to day to brush up on my "mandolin chord memorisations".


----------

